# Thanx Viper_SA



## Puff&Pass (19/3/15)

Thanx mate for the two atomizers you gave me, my mate left the shop with em so I completely forgot about em, feel like an ass for not thanking you earlier, but thanx alot mate, they would be adding clouds to the sky very shortly.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/15)

Only a pleasure mate. People have been really nice to me on this forum, with offers to send me stuff from all over. Just wanted to give back a little. Hope they work for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Derick (19/3/15)

Love this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

